# Easter Weekend on the Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Easter Weekend on the Grounds*_
Easter, the oldest festival of the Christian Church, is celebrated on the first Sunday after the first full moon following the northern equinox. For those who were born to fish there is no better way to celebrate than spending Easter Weekend on th Grounds.

Friday, April 2, 2021, 3M, The Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. Let's Go!



Captain Dylan Hubbard pulls the gangplank:



Will misses The Great line Toss. Not a good omen:



As we cross under John's Pass Bridge we enjoy the calm before the storm:



With the first anchor drop the 'storm' hits. 

A severe Arctic Blast 'hits' the Florida Middle Grounds with 25-30 knot winds, 6-8 foot seas, and drops the temperature all the way down to the low sixties. To us 'crackers' that's frost-bite, heaviest of jackets, type weather. But we are on a mission, a mission to catch fish. We will survive!



Even during an Arctic Blast the Florida, a 72' long catamaran, gives us a level platform from which to fish, and fish we do:

The Mangrove (Mango) Snapper are on fire. Mangos are fun to catch, and great to eat. With no closed season, and a two day possession limit of 20, they are a 24/7 fisherman's dream come true:



Mr. John Martin, a seasoned veteran, is ready for the Blast:



Just think; we can keep 20 like this:





Snapper are on fire:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice King:



Tuna like this will put a smile on anyone's face:



Ladies are always welcome. But there is a problem.

It's really embarrassing when they out-fish us:



It's been a long, fish catching, night.Time for a catnap:



Saturday morning. No better way to celebrate,'Easter Weekend on the Grounds,' than catching a prized Hog Fish:



In Florida our Arctic Blast are short-lived. As the morning temperature approaches 70, John is no longer wearing his thermal jacket:



The Red Grouper action is HOT!



Talk about HOT! Tammy Burgers are always HOT & DELICIOUS:







Look at that color. And they are getting bigger:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper are also HOT:



Red Snapper and Gag season does not open until June first. Last year the ARS & Gag fishing was fantastic:



This year is looking even better. 

Think Red Snapper and Gag Grouper are good eating?

Try a Scamp Grouper:



The Mangrove Snapper fishing remains hot.

Many have caught their limit of 20. Note the bent rod:



Remember when we said, 'Try a Scamp Grouper?' 

Another best-of-the-best!

The Hog Fish:



We do not catch many Hogs on the Grounds. But when we do they are BIG!



After a hot shower, and a fantastic meal:



After a good night's sleep we are:



Captain Dylan Hubbard films the catch:



Our Captain, Captain Bryon Holland, is all smiles:









Catch the action in this action packed on the water video:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Always enjoy viewing your fishing photos. I agree that this is a good way to spend a holiday weekend.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We who live in Florida are so fortunate to live in paradise; to have a 'holiday weekend' every weekend of th year.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Harbison said:


> Thanks! We who live in Florida are so fortunate to live in paradise; to have a 'holiday weekend' every weekend of th year.


I hear so many young folks complaining about the state and saying that they can't wait to leave. I have wondered if this is partially due to Covid and needing to move back home with their folks. I said to one girl, why not stay and keep/make this paradise if you are unhappy. When I was her age I could find so many outdoor things to do here that I would not have found in most places.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

If they are not happy here GET OUT!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Harbison said:


> If they are not happy here GET OUT!


Case of the grass is greener. LOL


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

EXACTLY! We do not need them.


----------

